# Swearing



## Moddie (Mar 19, 2015)

Recently, I've gotten in the unfortunate habit of swearing too much which I hate because I know it makes the people around me feel uncomfortable. Not to mention it's just embarrassing. At times, I sound like a child who's just discovered swearing. :/ I've tried to overcome it by getting my best friend to punch me every time they hear me swear but this hasn't helped. (Mainly because my friend keeps forgetting.) 

Anyway, what are your views on swearing? (Negative or positive, feel free to share.) Have you ever struggled with swearing too much? Or swearing at inappropriate times? And if so, how did you overcome it?


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 19, 2015)

I am basicly exactly the same as you. I swear far to much.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

I usually only let go when I'm really angry. However, I try to keep it in check because it becomes a habit easily. A word here and there doesn't bother me, but I hate when people swear every few words. It makes them seem stupid, like they aren't able to communicate properly.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 19, 2015)

I just swear. A lot. Mostly when I'm excited. 
It did get to a point where I felt like I was swearing too much, though, and then I just had to start planning out the stuff I wanted to say in my head. So I think the only way to really overcome is to just think before you speak.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 19, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I usually only let go when I'm really angry. However, I try to keep it in check because it becomes a habit easily. A word here and there doesn't bother me, but I hate when people swear every few words. It makes them seem stupid, like they aren't able to communicate properly.



I agree, luckily I'm not anywhere near that bad yet. But I still feel I swear too much. I want to cut it out before it gets any worse.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

I honestly don't give a crap if someone does. The society looks bad on this way too much, especially when it's just words we use when we are angry at something/someone.

For me it's like, when I spill something, hurt my toe or whatever I need something more powerful to say than just 'ouch'. Might seem a bit weird, but I don't really mean it in a personal way.

Also it annoys me that people look down on it just cause... I mean we know you use it yourself and we don't hail satan 24/7 or whatever.

And yeah I don't use words like s**t or w***e because I find them disgusting, idgaf what you do with your sex life dude.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 19, 2015)

I swear the most when I'm playing video games. They tend to rile me up. I really only use typical cuss words.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 19, 2015)

I swear a ton but i really don't care tbh. I don't use the racial cuss words though. Just the typical ones. I try not to do it around people that don't know me too well though. Once i open up, my inner sailor sets sail


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I honestly don't give a crap if someone does. The society looks bad on this way too much, especially when it's just words we use when we are angry at something/someone.
> 
> For me it's like, when I spill, something, hurt my toe or whatever I need something more powerful to say than just 'ouch'. Might seem a bit weird, but I don't really mean it in a personal way.
> 
> Also it annoys me that people look down on it just cause... I mean we know you use it yourself and we don't hail satan 24/7 or whatever.



I actually agree with this ^^.

Words are just words.  I'm not sure who decided certain words were "swear" words, but it's silly really.

That being said, I don't swear a whole lot.  I like to reserve them for the right situation so they don't lose their "power"....lol.  Sometimes words like shoot and crap just ain't gonna cut it!

But does it bother me when someone else swears a lot?  NO.  Not in the least.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I honestly don't give a crap if someone does. The society looks bad on this way too much, especially when it's just words we use when we are angry at something/someone.
> 
> For me it's like, when I spill, something, hurt my toe or whatever I need something more powerful to say than just 'ouch'. Might seem a bit weird, but I don't really mean it in a personal way.
> 
> Also it annoys me that people look down on it just cause... I mean we know you use it yourself and we don't hail satan 24/7 or whatever.



Preach. I only think the racial ones are when it gets uncalled for but a damn once in a while shouldn't make you the sidekick of the devil.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 19, 2015)

I swear a lot, not around family though, it's just a habit.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> I swear a ton but i really don't care tbh. I don't use the racial cuss words though. Just the typical ones. I try not to do it around people that don't know me too well though. Once i open up, my inner sailor sets sail



Well, this. I don't use racial slurs or those that degrade women (they are censored here but you know what I mean).


----------



## JCnator (Mar 19, 2015)

The only time I swear is when I get angry over uncontrollable, illogical and inexplicable frustrating moments. The further the situation gets out of the hand, the angrier I get. Otherwise, I never say them.

I believe that religions, morality "standards" and cultures determined which words are considered as swearing when being used out of their actual context. Nowadays, there's very little consequence on doing so unless you are dealing with sensible people or live in where certain religions are very prevalent. Or even when swearing becomes so frequent you'd barely understand what exactly they were saying.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 19, 2015)

i think i swear moderately. only online tho. irl ill just be like 'what to HECK'.
i swear when im just talkin about whatever.


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 19, 2015)

I curse a lot. I don't see a problem with it. i don't cuss at work and I try not to direct my cussing at someone in anger.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 19, 2015)

I swear a lot. Mostly when I'm annoyed/whatever but also not. Nobody in my life sees it as "bad" so idk. Obviously there is a time and place for it though, I don't swear a ton at work or around people I've just met, etc.


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 19, 2015)

I swear all the time. You just have to know when it is and isn't appropriate.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 19, 2015)

The thing that bothers me is when people swear a ton online, ESPECIALLY if they think it legitimizes their argument.  I see it all the time and it is so annoying.  I don't know if people just don't know other words to describe things or think it's "hip" or cool to do it but it comes across as shallow and juvenile in so many cases.

I don't care if people swear from time to time and it's not a moral issue for me.  However, when I see an article on a controversial issue and there are 30 F-bombs in the first 3 paragraphs or comments, I just shake my head.  It's also bad when certain "journalistic" websites write about topics and feel the need to use swear words IN THEIR ARTICLE as though it adds greater legitimacy to their viewpoint somehow.

Again, it's fine if you want to swear from time to time, but don't think that by excessively doing so you're getting your point across that much better.  End the end it usually makes you lose credibility and makes you look like a child who never learned what adjectives or synonyms were designed for.

Sorry for the rant guys   Maybe I just need to get off the internet for a few days


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 19, 2015)

I think swearing is fine, but in appropriate context. It's also extremely disrespectful when directed at someone.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 19, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> I actually agree with this ^^.
> 
> Words are just words.  I'm not sure who decided certain words were "swear" words, but it's silly really.
> 
> ...



Totally agreed! I only take issue with racial and misogynistic swears, for obvious reasons. Otherwise I don't mind people swearing whatsoever, for some people it's more a part of their vocabulary than others, and that's completely fine  As long as you know when to reign it in for super formal situations n stuff.


Me and my course group really struggle with not swearing, as our teacher doesn't like it ^.^ she wants us to say 'oh for five minutes', 'shut the door' and 'sugar'.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Mar 19, 2015)

To be very honest, hearing people swear gives me anxiety and has given me a panick attack, especially when used in an argument. (Yay for childhood issues) 

I don't swear very often, mainly because I don't like swearing Infront of people. I'll use the not so bad swears but I just don't feel the need to swear in every sentence like my mum does. 

I will however swear if I die in a video game. My boyfriend does this. We were once on Skype and he got very angry, swearing and even punching things. Needless to say, I became an anxious wreck and ended the call.


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2015)

My thoughts on swearing are pretty much this:








I don't even understand why these words are bad. They're just words. Whoever decided they're 'bad' are just utterly stupid.
Why is '****' a bad word yet it's completely fine for me to say 'poo'? That's like being offended that I called something a 'sphere' instead of a 'ball'. 




Plus, sometimes I want to say somethings bad or good but 'very' or 'really' just don't quite express how bad or good I think something is. Sometimes, I just need to say something is "****ing good" because there isn't another word that describes just how much I like something. It ranks higher than 'immensely', 'insanely' or 'extremely'. On a scale of 1-10, "****ing" is the 11.


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 19, 2015)

I've never sworn and people always look at me like I'm a straight-laced dinosaur when I say that.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 19, 2015)

As a Christian, I _naturally _do not cuss or use vulgar language. If I did, I'd be like all the rest of you poor bumbling lost souls. I _know_ it makes me a better person, but that's just a responsibility I have to take on.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 19, 2015)

i swear only online.. the closest to a curse i can get irl is frick


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't really care about swearing

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> As a Christian, I _naturally _do not cuss or use vulgar language. If I did, I'd be like all the rest of you poor bumbling lost souls. I _know_ it makes me a better person, but that's just a responsibility I have to take on.



_naturally_



lol trundle


----------



## Beardo (Mar 19, 2015)

I tend to swear a lot around my friends. There is definitely a difference in how I talk to adults and how I talk to my peers/friends, at least in real life. Online, I just kinda let loose and talk freely. Though, I tend to try and steer away from swearing _too_ much, since it can come off as unnecessary and immature at times. 

They're just words. I don't see why everyone is so offended by them. 

I never use racial slurs or anything that is specifically said to offend a group of people because of their religion, race, sexual orientation, gender identity, ect. , though, since those are meant to be extremely hurtful, and it's not my place to use them anyways.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 19, 2015)

I swear sometimes, but it's not a big deal to me if I do. I try not to do it at inappropriate times, of course, but they're only words. It means nothing to me.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm surprised sometimes that swearing is sort of allowed on TBT. It changes to stars for the most part but it's unusual that a forum like this will even allow that.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 19, 2015)

There is an easy way to stop swearing, just watch this video. https://youtu.be/6wJXBUfcIOE


----------



## mynooka (Mar 19, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> There is an easy way to stop swearing, just watch this video. https://youtu.be/6wJXBUfcIOE



Kiss my buns, ya buns-hole!


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> I'm surprised sometimes that swearing is sort of allowed on TBT. It changes to stars for the most part but it's unusual that a forum like this will even allow that.



Kind of agree though?

I swear a lot but I keep it under the lid when I'm around people I'm not comfortable with. Otherwise I have major potty sailor mouth that should be dealt with aggressively and swifty. But nope!


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 19, 2015)

mynooka said:


> Kiss my buns, ya buns-hole!



Kiss my mkaying buns. (jk! xD)


----------



## Moddie (Mar 19, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> There is an easy way to stop swearing, just watch this video. https://youtu.be/6wJXBUfcIOE



Best responce so far, m'kay.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 19, 2015)

I only swear around people that I'm close to like friends or family, or by myself. I don't swear in places where respect and formality are important, like school or work, or when I'm trying to make a good first impression on somebody.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 19, 2015)

Swearing is stupid. It's addictive and not classy in the slightest.  Of course I'm not gonna lie, I swear if I'm super angry sometimes or trying to express myself but can't find the words to describe what I'm feeling, usually while ranting. 

When I hear people swearing as if it's part of their regular vocabulary in every single sentence, I've found that it makes them sound less intelligent. Seeing/hearing quotes that are really great and meaningful is nice, but the unnecessary swearing sometimes in it ruins it for me. I have no problem with other people swearing while I'm having a conversation with them, but if all that's coming out of your mouth is stars and gloop-words, then I really start to lose interest in talking to you. 

I have no reason to swear casually myself.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> Kind of agree though?



People are pretty civil though right? They usually jump in when it gets too wild.


----------



## Lassy (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't really swear. I only swaer when i'm really annoyed/angry and I know it's appropriate in the situation I'm in.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 19, 2015)

If you swear I can tolerate you, but that doesn't mean I don't know as a fact how terrible of a person you are.


----------



## Cazqui (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't really do it as often but when I do, I use the most vulgar of them.


----------



## matt (Mar 19, 2015)

Let it out. Try to use other words wherever possible when others are around, you'll grow out of it soon enough


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm not too bad with cursing. I curse waaaaaaaaay more in text than I do irl. I'm really in check of myself irl. mostly because I know some kinda more sensitive people. like, I wouldn't curse around my grandma or whatever.


----------



## mdchan (Mar 19, 2015)

I didn't swear for my entire childhood and into adulthood (unless I was quoting something or REALLY ticked off) until about a month or two ago.  Things went downhill in my life (I got really sick, and in addition, began to have really bad panic attacks which made it impossible for me to go anywhere), and in frustration, I dropped the f-bomb one day and realized how liberating it felt.  Now, I swear often when I'm frustrated or annoyed instead of using the euphemisms I had been using up until this point (like "crap", "nuts", "fudge", etc).

I try not to do it in front of other people (with the exception of our Pathfinder group, who also drop swear words often; their expressions when I used a swear word recently in the session was hilarious, I must admit), and especially not in front of kids.  I don't swear in public places, either; only in the house.  

And any sort of negative racial slang is still crossed off my list and will never exit my mouth.  Dunno if those count as swearing, but quite honestly, they're more repulsive and vulgar than words typically associated with "swear words".


----------



## oreo (Mar 19, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> I don't really do it as often but when I do, I use the most vulgar of them.


I never swear casually too. The only time I swear is when I'm in immense pain... which is rarely.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 19, 2015)

I try to refrain from using it too often, but I personally don't mind people using it. Sometimes when my mood gets to an extreme, I'll go throwing the f bomb around, but not on a regular basis.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

They're curse words. If you say them too much, a giant dragon is released to bring havoc and mayhem into the world once more.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I honestly don't give a crap if someone does. The society looks bad on this way too much, especially when it's just words we use when we are angry at something/someone.
> 
> For me it's like, when I spill something, hurt my toe or whatever I need something more powerful to say than just 'ouch'. Might seem a bit weird, but I don't really mean it in a personal way.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this, judging someone based on something like swearing is true ignorance.



mynooka said:


> The thing that bothers me is when people swear a ton online, ESPECIALLY if they think it legitimizes their argument.  I see it all the time and it is so annoying.  I don't know if people just don't know other words to describe things or think it's "hip" or cool to do it but it comes across as shallow and juvenile in so many cases.
> 
> I don't care if people swear from time to time and it's not a moral issue for me.  However, when I see an article on a controversial issue and there are 30 F-bombs in the first 3 paragraphs or comments, I just shake my head.  It's also bad when certain "journalistic" websites write about topics and feel the need to use swear words IN THEIR ARTICLE as though it adds greater legitimacy to their viewpoint somehow.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this annoys me. The whole "if you swear you're immature so use different words because I said so" bs.


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

You guys need to learn to read.


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Pretty much this annoys me. The whole "if you swear you're immature so use different words because I said so" bs.



This.


"I'm so mature and clever because I said 'very cool' and you used '****ing cool'. Your choice in adjective obviously makes you a moron and you should feel ashamed".


I don't even understand when people complain about people spamming words like the 'f-bomb'. Is it really much worse than spamming any other word constantly? Either way, if your spamming a word your still spamming a word, neither is better than the other and you'll still look as much of an idiot as you would regardless of if it's a swear word. What word it is doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## n64king (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm signing all you rude mouthed bastards up for the No Cussing Club.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> I'm signing all you rude mouthed bastards up for the No Cussing Club.



No! No! Anything but the No Cussing Club!!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

we need a swear jar.

100tbt for every swear. PAY UP.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

Tao said:


> "I'm so mature and clever because I said 'very cool' and you used '****ing cool'. Your choice in adjective obviously makes you a moron and you should feel ashamed".



I get so sick of that nonsense. People just try so hard to be superior to others they'll use any excuse to make themselves seem "better". 

I curse because I have been for years. I could care less if someone choses not to or whatever, just don't give me crap about how I'm choosing to live my life and express how I feel.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> You guys need to learn to read.




That kid's face just gets me so...


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 19, 2015)

I've never cursed in my life so I can't help you~


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 19, 2015)

Because I can't (or rather, I don't) cuss at work or around my parents, I tend to become a sailor when I'm hanging out with my friends haha. On the one hand, I wish I could stop, on the other, it doesn't really bother me.  I try not to cuss (loudly) in public, though.

I don't judge anyone who does or doesn't swear, it your choice. The only time it bothers me is when it's used to degrade someone or in front of someone who is clearly uncomfortable with it being used.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 19, 2015)

Sailor's mouth for me. I almost never cuss when I'm being very serious though, and never professional or when dealing with people younger than me. I personally think of cuss words as just words that can be used to properly express something in a certain time and place. I don't feel like it's a bad thing if children cuss, but it's not in my jurisdiction to determine that or influence kids at all heh.


Ah, but ethnic slurs and sexually derogatory words I nearly never use. They're typically very ugly words anyways.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 19, 2015)

I cuss for emphasis around appropriate company but other than that I am completely fine with people who swear. And of course, it depends on the connotation and inflection.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

I try really hard to not.  Wrong Speech and all being... wrong.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 19, 2015)

Cory certainly has a lot to contribute to the swear jar recently


----------



## deerui (Mar 19, 2015)

i literally never do it but, jjust simply think of what your saying before you say it??


----------



## sheepie (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm almost 19 and I've never even remotely sworn out loud in my life except once, which was an accident when I was 13. I'm not bothered by people that do, although there are certain words that make me uncomfortable for personal reasons.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 19, 2015)

I ****ing hate it when people swear obnoxiously. Like really, do they think they're being ****ing cool with their ****ass cursing? Can they not go one goddamn ****ing sentence without saying some of that crap? Is it just too ****ing much? Just shut your ****ing mouth if it is. That way we won't have to deal with the **** you spew out of your ass.


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2015)

Ugh so many years of swearing waaay too much in casual conversation, especially with my brother it's like punctuation. lol I remember one day he randomly said something weird like "heck" or "darn" and I was like ????? and he said he was trying to stop swearing so much hahah it's not really worked so far.  I don't do it in professional settings or where it would otherwise be uncomfortable but sometimes I annoy myself with it anyway. I need a new conversational tick.

On a semi related note, when people swear around me it relaxes me. Idk. lmao


----------



## Mioki (Mar 20, 2015)

Laughing way too hard over here.

Well, I definitely swear a lot. Especially at video games. I never swear in front of people I don't know well, but I'll laugh if someone else does. I think it's hilarious. I also love the N word. Thank you, The Boondocks.

Honestly though, I only ever directly swear at my sister. Otherwise, I use curses to put emphasis on jokes or let off steam. I had a friend in high school who was going through an identity crisis of sorts, and he got into this phase where he cursed every two or three words. It was really... Embarrassing, to say the least.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

Mioki said:


> Laughing way too hard over here.
> 
> Well, I definitely swear a lot. Especially at video games. I never swear in front of people I don't know well, but I'll laugh if someone else does. I think it's hilarious. I also love the N word. Thank you, The Boondocks.
> 
> Honestly though, I only ever directly swear at my sister. Otherwise, I use curses to put emphasis on jokes or let off steam. I had a friend in high school who was going through an identity crisis of sorts, and he got into this phase where he cursed every two or three words. It was really... Embarrassing, to say the least.



lol Boondocks... I curse a lot at poker, but working in a restaurant helps keep me in check, my family uses them all the time but they don't have their meanings anymore... if that makes sense, its more for just comedic effect?


----------



## emre3 (Mar 20, 2015)

I swear alot but nothing racial, I don't know why most people get mad if you swear like, it doesn't affect them and it doesn't make you an evil person.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 20, 2015)

I just woke up so this is gonna be mad inarticulate, I'm sorry in advance!

When I'm around the house (so, most of the time) cursewords pepper my speech. I do slip once in a while when I'm out among people who wouldn't appreciate that kind of language, but it's not a huge problem. Being around KIDS is the challenge for me, because kids freak me out and overwhelm me and make it a little more difficult to keep my mouth in check, considering how chaotic my inner monologue tends to be when I'm surrounded by the little devils lol

It also has _nothing_ to do with "trying to be cool" or anything like that. People have different dialects and slang; I was raised more among adults than other kids my age so I picked up on their language. It's just how I speak. I can't stress that enough. It's not something I make an EFFORT to do; I don't think being vulgar is going to impress my friends and family. It's just how we all talk when we're alone and comfortable with each other. When we go out into public we rein it in. I don't think my potty mouth comes through on these forums that often either, even though I'm relatively relaxed and casual here. idk what I'm even going on about anymore lol

I'm not an angry person at all, so the stereotype that everyone who swears needs anger management is kind of ridiculous. And don't even get me started on the "people who curse are unintelligent, lower class, etc" stuff, because that opens a whole 'nother can of worms re: classism and I'm not willing to get into that here.

It bears repeating though that swearing is a NOT THE SAME as using slurs and hateful speech; I don't use slurs or keep company who does. I have a ridiculous potty mouth and swear like a sailor but there's a huge, huge difference between saying **** every third word and actively using insulting names for people, you know? Slurs are not acceptable to me and I won't hesitate to make that known.


----------



## Leela (Mar 20, 2015)

This is legitimately how some people at school speak:

Some people say the word "f***ing" in every ******* sentence without fail and it's ******* ridiculous. I mean, they sound like little ******* children who have just discovered swearing and think they're so ******* cool. There's one person who I honestly don't think I've ever heard say a single ******* sentence without that word in it. They sound ******* stupid.

I occasionally swear when I'm in a chatroom with friends, but I feel more uncomfortable swearing out loud, so I never do. People at school think it's funny to try and make me swear because I don't like it, and I think it's sad that they get their enjoyment from that.


----------



## Aizu (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't swear when i'm with people I don't know or family members, however when it's just me and my mum we do swear quite a bit ^ ^;; Same with close friends, also when I do something wrong or hurt myself xD No racial swear words either = w =


----------



## valval (Mar 20, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> It bears repeating though that swearing is a NOT THE SAME as using slurs and hateful speech; I don't use slurs or keep company who does. I have a ridiculous potty mouth and swear like a sailor but there's a huge, huge difference between saying **** every third word and actively using insulting names for people, you know? Slurs are not acceptable to me and I won't hesitate to make that known.



First of all, this ^^^^ x1246907450

Second, I am an adult with a good job and a house and education etc. etc. blah blah. And I swear. A LOT. My state is very religious and conservative, so I don't really swear out and about (it's kind of rude imo), but in casual conversation I definitely do. I don't swear around my family or the friends I have who find it offensive, out of courtesy and my personal choice to not do it in their presence. I swear some around my coworkers/boss, mainly because THEY swear a lot, but I never swear around clients or the like. But when I'm around friends, husband, boyfriend etc who don't care about swearing? Alllll of the swearing ensues.

Basically, I don't see a problem with swearing a lot, but I also get that it can be offensive and inappropriate, so I don't swear in settings where it will be offensive or unprofessional. It's the smart, mature thing to do, and that's what I'd do.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

I swear and I don't mind if people swear, but for some reason I get really annoyed when there's tons of swearing in music. Like if a certain song just has tons of swear words, it gets pretty annoying. It just seems forced to me and I usually won't listen to a song like that again. 

It's also annoying when radio tries to play those songs so it's like a ton of silence because they have to censor the swear words. How is a song even enjoyable at that point???


----------



## Locket (Mar 20, 2015)

I hear swear words every day. I even read swear words every chapter in my book (Thanks J.K., I still love Harry Potter though!)I don't swear though.


----------



## Improv (Mar 20, 2015)

I swear when with friends, but never in public or around family members. My friends just don't care.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

Leela said:


> This is legitimately how some people at school speak:
> 
> Some people say the word "f***ing" in every ******* sentence without fail and it's ******* ridiculous. I mean, they sound like little ******* children who have just discovered swearing and think they're so ******* cool. There's one person who I honestly don't think I've ever heard say a single ******* sentence without that word in it. They sound ******* stupid.
> 
> I occasionally swear when I'm in a chatroom with friends, but I feel more uncomfortable swearing out loud, so I never do. People at school think it's funny to try and make me swear because I don't like it, and I think it's sad that they get their enjoyment from that.



ohh my god thats how a bunch of 2edgy4u weeb kids who sit at my breakfast table speak. i cant ever take them seriously, theyre just so annoying

if i ever cursed around my mom, she'd beat me lmao


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 20, 2015)

I swear like a sailor. It's a problem.



computertrash said:


> ohh my god thats how a bunch of 2edgy4u weeb kids who sit at my breakfast table speak. i cant ever take them seriously, theyre just so annoying
> 
> if i ever cursed around my mom, she'd beat me lmao



Yeah I never ever swear around my mom. I've only slipped up once. Accidentally yelled F*** and recovered by yelling DUCK GOOSE straight after. I've never found out if she heard what I actually said. I never intend to find out, lol.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 20, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I just woke up so this is gonna be mad inarticulate, I'm sorry in advance!
> 
> When I'm around the house (so, most of the time) cursewords pepper my speech. I do slip once in a while when I'm out among people who wouldn't appreciate that kind of language, but it's not a huge problem. Being around KIDS is the challenge for me, because kids freak me out and overwhelm me and make it a little more difficult to keep my mouth in check, considering how chaotic my inner monologue tends to be when I'm surrounded by the little devils lol
> 
> ...



The truth has been spoken!


----------



## goodra (Mar 20, 2015)

i swear a lot. my mom, grandparents, and most other family members all do regardless of age, and they've done so for as long as i can remember, so i'm used to it.

they're rarely directed at someone, though. unless it's jokingly and towards someone i know won't be hurt by it, but i guess that doesn't really count. if i'm with someone i don't know that well i'll try to wait until they swear first to know it's ok.

in certain situations i won't use them, but since i don't mean anything when i use them i slip up sometimes.

slurs are a definite no for me.

there's no real way to immediately stop cursing forever, but thinking about what you'll say is definitely the best way. eventually you'll get used to not swearing.


----------



## Saylor (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't mind swearing at all by anyone other than my dad, because it kind of scares me when he does it. When he's angry every other word that comes out of his mouth is a swear word and he uses slurs a lot around me too, so it bothers me then but otherwise I'm totally cool with it. I'm surprised I don't swear as much considering I hear it all the time with him, but I do occasionally, usually only when I'm with friends.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 20, 2015)

Just wanted to say because I just realised I forgot to in my first post - I don't use slurs. There's no excuse for using them when you know what the words mean. I'm am 100% fine with those around me swearing as much as they like but as soon as they use a slur I'm done. I've lost interest in whatever they were saying. It's rude, demeaning, and uncalled for.


----------



## nard (Mar 20, 2015)

i dont swear much irl, more online


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 20, 2015)

I use to be the person who swears.. a lot. I still swear these days, but not that much and the words I use aren't even that bad compared to what I use to say. I guess I matured lol..which will eventually happen to you. I would read back at my status posts from like two years ago and like..wow they looked so stupid because I used a cuss word between every normal word. From my point of view, swearing isn't that big of a deal or annoying if you use it moderately and only every once in awhile..but if you're swearing it in every sentence, I don't know..from my point of view it looks kind of weird, but for other people it could be normal.


----------



## alesha (Mar 21, 2015)

I nearly never swear, because of everyone around me. I wish swearing wasn't swearing.


----------



## sylveons (Mar 21, 2015)

i tend to swear a lot.... which is a bit weird i guess, considering i used to be extremely against it! i mostly just swear online, not that much irl... the only times that ever i swear irl is under my breath, when i'm alone or when i hurt myself. and/or when i'm with friends that i'm at LEAST 50% comfortable around. 

personally i don't think swearing is THAT bad; not as bad as using slurs and such. i mean, of COURSE you wouldn't wanna swear in front of a child or something, but saying that words such as the s-word (which is literally just another word for poop) are despicable seems a bit silly in my eyes... idk !


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

I swear when I hurt myself
like this other day I was baking cupcakes for my auntie, and my mom was in the kitchen with me, so I accidentally touched the tray with my hand when it was just out of the oven and I scream the 'f word' xDD

I occasionally swear online, but almost never irl
I try to cut the habit completely though


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 21, 2015)

One thing I've never understood... When is it really okay to swear? We often say, _"don't swear around the kids!!!!!"_ Why? Why does society consider it more of a norm for adults to swear, but when it comes to so-called "innocent children" people are on their guard, even when it's not their own kids. Technically they'll learn it anyway at some point in their lives anyway, usually from peers. 

If people work so hard not to swear around children, then doesn't that imply (well most people know it's considered wrong but do it anyway) that we shouldn't be doing it in the first place? It sounds stupid to think that swearing is something only adults should do, when really it should be frowned upon for _anyone_ to do it. Let's face it, children certainly aren't innocent when it comes to knowledge anymore so it can't _just_ be to retain that.

What's the point?


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Mar 21, 2015)

I swear far too much...


----------



## abby534534 (Mar 21, 2015)

I never swear... but on occasion, I'll use a swear word in my head while I'm thinking, and I still feel bad about even that!


----------



## Coach (Mar 21, 2015)

I swear, but usually only around close friends, or at someone who really needs to go away forever.


----------



## Pearls (Mar 21, 2015)

I swear a lot.


----------



## matt (Mar 21, 2015)

Swear words just feel so ******* good! Its just so right to say the ***** word. Sometimes in situations swearing is just the best


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

Personally, I don't see why it's so wrong.
Did someone just decide that certian words were bad and shouldn't be said, but others are okay?
Hey, you can say it this way. But don't you dare say it that way!!

What really annoys me is when people say that people swear because they don't have a good vocabulary or aren't very smart.
Yeah, no. That's not true.
I have a very wide vocabulary, which also includes swearing! (I'm also very smart, not to toot my own horn.)
Me choosing to use swear words shouldn't say anything about my vocabulary level!!

Sadly, I know there are times when you shouldn't use swaring, mostly around kids because there parents will punish them if they use it. (Because, it's not okay for kids to swear but it's okay for adults? Doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me...)


----------



## CR33P (Mar 21, 2015)

i swear every once in a while


----------



## jasa11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Imagine if the world knew no ''swear'' words and when we got angry we'd say ridicilous things.Just imagine that lmao


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

jasa11 said:


> Imagine if the world knew no ''swear'' words and when we got angry we'd say ridicilous things.Just imagine that lmao



x3 We'd turn into preschoolers who think 'pee-pee' and 'poop' are swear words!!!


----------



## Tao (Mar 21, 2015)

jasa11 said:


> Imagine if the world knew no ''swear'' words and when we got angry we'd say ridicilous things.Just imagine that lmao



Imagine if there was no concept of 'swear words' but we still used those words in the same context as we do now, but nobody got offended because nobody decided they're for some reason bad words.


----------

